# بالنسبة لجهاز تحليل الدم



## aboualbard (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لجهاز تحليل الدم , كم المدة الزمنية التي يستغرقها هذا الجهاز لعمل التحليل؟ وهل هناك كتب يمكن ان تفيدني في المعرفة أكثر حول تحليل مكونات الدم ؟ واجهزة تحليل الدم؟
وشكراً . 
:32:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل aboualbard

تحية طيبة .
هناك تحاليل عديدة للدم حسب علمي مثلأ صنف الدم والسكر في الدم ونسبة الحديد والكالسيوم نسبة كريات الحمر والبيض في الدم وكثيرة جدأ .هذه التحليل تقوم بها اجهزة مختبرية عديدة .
وضح سؤالك بالضبط وسوف تجد ضالتك . واخواننا مايقصرو ان شاء الله .

اما الكتب للتحليلات فحص الدم اعتقد غير عملية سوى الأطلاع عليها فقط . لأنها لاتمكنك من فعل اي شئ سوى زيادة المعلومات . 
واترك الفرصة لأعضاء للأجابة لمن يعرف اسماء الكتب ان وجدت .

تحياتي لك .

البغدادي


----------



## aboualbard (8 أغسطس 2006)

*بالنسبة لجهاز تحليل الدم 2*

كل الشكر لمشرفنا العزيز
في الحقيقة انا طالب وادرس الالكترونيات , لكني ارغب في عمل جهاز لتحليل الدم ( جهاز لفصل مكونات الدم ) وكنت اطلعت على جهاز صناعة صينية , وهو بسيط جدا , عمله فصل مكونات الدم, بواسطة محرك يدور بسرعات مختلفة ( يمكن التحكم في سرعة الدوران) .
وحيث يمكنني عمل نفس الجهاز وبمواصفات افضل , فانني ارغب في معرفة كم المدة التي يستغرقها الجهاز لفصل مكونات الدم ( فصل الخلايا عن سائل الدم).
وهذا الجهاز يعمل بمبدأ الطرد المركزي, حيث توضع عينات الدم بطريقةٍ ما, ويدور المحرك , فيتم فصل مكونات الدم.
ليس لدي خلفية كبيرة عن اسم الجهاز ونوعية التحليل , ذلك اني فني الكترونيات في مرحلة الدراسة
انتظر الرد, ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير. :32:


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

aboualbard قال:


> كل الشكر لمشرفنا العزيز
> في الحقيقة انا طالب وادرس الالكترونيات , لكني ارغب في عمل جهاز لتحليل الدم ( جهاز لفصل مكونات الدم ) وكنت اطلعت على جهاز صناعة صينية , وهو بسيط جدا , عمله فصل مكونات الدم, بواسطة محرك يدور بسرعات مختلفة ( يمكن التحكم في سرعة الدوران) .
> وحيث يمكنني عمل نفس الجهاز وبمواصفات افضل , فانني ارغب في معرفة كم المدة التي يستغرقها الجهاز لفصل مكونات الدم ( فصل الخلايا عن سائل الدم).
> وهذا الجهاز يعمل بمبدأ الطرد المركزي, حيث توضع عينات الدم بطريقةٍ ما, ويدور المحرك , فيتم فصل مكونات الدم.
> ...



الاخ aboualbard 

لابد ان تعلم ان هناك فرق بين اجهزة فصل الدم وبين اجهزة تحليل الدم 
في طرحك للموضوع ذكرت اجهزة تحليل الدم ولكن في اخر رد لك فهمت انك تبحث عن جهاز فصل الدم
واليك الرد:

جهاز تحلي الدم blood counter :

يقوم بفحص مكونات الدم وعد الكريات الحمر والبيض وكذلك تحديد نسب مكونات الدم.

جهاز فصل الدم :centrifuge :
يقوم بصل مكونات الدم عن بعضها.

اذا كانت السرعه 6000 دورة في الدقيقه ستطلب حوالي 15 دقيقه لفصل البلازما عن بقية مكونات الدم.

والبلازما تتكون من الصفائح والسيرم serum ولفصل هاتين المكونتين اي فصل البلازما الى سيرم وصفائح دمويه سيتطلب على الاقل 12 دقيقه ولكن بسرعة 12000 دوره في الدقيقه.

هذا وتقبل تحياتي..


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا حصلت اخطاء في العبارات :55: لاني كتبت الرد في عجله وهذا التصحيح:
جهاز تحلي الدم = جهاز تحليل الدم

يقوم بصل :68: مكونات الدم= يقوم بفصل مكونات الدم


----------



## aboualbard (10 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ العزيز bio-engineer 
كل الشكر لك , وبارك الله فيك , الجهاز هو جهاز فصل مكونات الدم, وللعلم سوف ابدأ مشروعي انشاء الله مع بداية الفصل الدراسي القادم .
وفقكم الله جميعاً :32:


----------



## aboualbard (10 أغسطس 2006)

لكن هل يتم فصل كل هذه المكونات في نفس الوقت (15دقيقة +12دقيقة )؟
ام يتم فصل البلازما أولاً في زمن 15 دقيقة , ثم فصل مكونات البلازما في عينة منفصلة في زمن 12 دقيقة؟


----------



## aboualbard (11 أغسطس 2006)

*؟*

لم احصل على الرد , هل يوجد متخصص في هذا المجال في منتدانا هذا ؟


----------



## aboualbard (26 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس القدير عادل صلاح
الف شكر على المشاركة , لكن بالنسبة للمحرك ( الماتور ) الذي ذكرته
كم تكون قدرته ( القدرة بالوات_watt )او كم بالحصان
وفي حالة كون المحركDC كم تكون القدرة
وفقك الله :32:


----------



## masri (28 أغسطس 2006)

في مشكور عزيزي و يا ريت لو في شرح عن مبدأ عمل جهاز تحليل الدم مع ذكر التفاصيل و انا هنا بركز على التفاصيل...


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

والله من طلبك انا استفد يابشمهندي واشكر كل من رد وفتح الله عليكم من واسع فضلة


----------



## أبو العز السوري (29 أغسطس 2006)

أعزائي بالنسبة لجهاز فصل مكونات الدم فندعوه Centerifuge أو المثفلة في اللغة العربية لانه يقوم بتثفيل الدم أي فصل البلازما عن مكونات الدم الكريات البيضاء و الحمراء حيث يتم وضع الدم في أنابيب خاصة ثم توضع في الجهاز الذي يدورها بسرعات كبيرة تصل الى 11000 دورة /دقيقة و هكذا تتم عملية الفصل باستخدام القوة النابذة ............. هذا شرح مبدئي بسيط و سأقدم شرح مفصل عن جهاز المثفلة .


----------



## aboualbard (29 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ ابو العز 
اشكر لك مشاركتك , لاكني الاحظ تغير سرعة المحرك , بتغير الرد على المشاركة,ما هي سرعة محرك جهاز المثفلة ( السرعة القياسية) ؟ حيث اني اعمل على مشروع تكوين هذا الجهاز .
وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

aboualbard قال:


> لكن هل يتم فصل كل هذه المكونات في نفس الوقت (15دقيقة +12دقيقة )؟
> ام يتم فصل البلازما أولاً في زمن 15 دقيقة , ثم فصل مكونات البلازما في عينة منفصلة في زمن 12 دقيقة؟



عفوا لتاخر الرد لاني لم الاحظ الموضوع 

فعلا يتم فصل البلازما عن الدم أولا ثم فصل مكونات الدم.

المعلومات التي اجبتك فيها عن طريق البحث في المواقع وليس لي خبره في ذلك

لذا ارجو ان تتأكد من اي دكتور في اقرب مختبر لك وسيعطيك الأجابه الصحيحه.


----------



## أبو العز السوري (29 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزي Aboualbard للمثفلة نوعين مثفلة الهيماتوكرت(و هي خاصة للدم) و المثفلة العادية .مثفلة الهيماتوكريت تعمل بسرعات كبية و تكون الانابيب فيها دقيقة جدا (نسميها أنابيب شعرية)و تتوضع على قرص بشكل أفقي يميل بزاوية صغيرة أما المثفلة العادية فتكون سرعتها أقل و تكون أنابيبها أكبر و تتوضع على حامل تتغير زاويته أثناء الدوران و هناك رأس حامل يدور بزاوية ثابتة لا تتغير و المثفلات العادية تعتمد على مؤقت زمني لا يتجاوز ال15 دقيقة .
و أنا حاليا أسوق مثفلات من انتاج شركة nuve التركية و سأحاول أن أرسل لك صور الكاتالوك .
كما هناك مثفلات فيها تسخين للعينات أثناء الدوران ...........


----------



## aboualbard (30 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر الاستاذ القدير ابو العز
بارك الله فيك ,في انتظار التواصل معك ومع كل الاخوان في المنتدى,وانشاء الله يتم المشروع على خير وانشرلكم التفاصيل هنا.
المهندس القدير عادل , مرحبا بعودتك للموضوع,وبارك الله فيك و سوف اتأكد انشاءالله في اقرب وقت واكتب النتيجة لتعم الفائدة .

شكراً لكم جميعاً :32:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2006)

واكمل حديثك الشيق عن المثقلات وهناك تبريد وتجميد فيها ايضا .

حسب نوع التحاليل ومتطلباتها . 

اما السرع المختلفة في الطارد المركزي الدوار متغيرة حسب نوع التحليل .

0-3000 دورة بالدقيقة او 0-6000 دورة بالدقيقة .

اما pcv تصل الى 12000 دورة بالدقيقة .

وهنك ايضأ Centrifuge متغير السرعة بطئ وسريع في أن واحد البطئ يدور الى 4000 دورة

والسريع يدور الى 12000 دورة .

اما الصليب الذي يحمل الأنابيب الأختبار يختلف حسب الحامل فهناك من يحمل 2-4-6-8-16-32

انبوب اختبار . وايضأ مختلفة الأحجام 4-17 مل .

وفي الأونة الأخيرة طرأ تطوير كبير على هذا الجهاز .

منها عداد السرعة والوقت رقمي . ونافذة لتأمين النظر .واكثر توازن وهدوئ . وزود بكابح مغناطيسى

او كهربائي . خلايا ضوئية on-off .

البغدادي


----------



## aboualbard (31 أغسطس 2006)

الاستاذ شكري 
كل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة , سأعمل على ابسط انواع الجهاز ومن ثم التطوير باستعمال الخلايا الضوئية والمكابح ......
هل من الممكن اعطائنا فكرة عن التبريد والتجميد في هذا الجهاز؟؟؟
اشكركم جميعاً على التواصل.
:32:


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## kingfuture (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور يوسف (21 سبتمبر 2007)

أجهزة الطرد المركزية​ 
تستعمل في المختبرات أجهزة تسمى أجهزة الطرد المركزية ، وهي على أنواع متعددة لكن الغرض منها واحد وهو فصل الدم أو المواد السائلة إلى أجزائها الرئيسية وذلك لاستخدام كل واحد على حدة أو دراسته وتحليله.

مبدأ عمل جهاز الطرد المركزي:
يعتمد مبدأ عمل أجهزة الطرد المركزي على :
1-الحركة الدورانية.
2-قوة الطرد المركزي.

أنواع أجهزة الطرد المركزي:
1- النوع اليدوي Manual Cent:
وهذا الجهاز يدار باليد ولا تزيد سرعته عن 1500/(RPM) دورة بالدقيقة وهي تستخدم لعملية الفصل البسيطة.

2-أجهزة الطرد المركزية الكهربائيةElectrical centrifuge :
تصنف أجهزة الطرد المركزية الكهربائية حسب الحجم وسرعة الدوران ونوع المحور(الرأس) جهاز الطرد.وتتكون من:
1-مفتاح غلق.
2-غطاء.
3-محرك كهربائي.
4-فحمات كربونية. 
5-قاعدة مطاطية.
6-أرجل مطاطية.
7-ماسك للسلك.
8-علبة مكثفات.
9-رابط توصيل أسلاك.
10-أسلاك توصيل.
11-مفتاح السرعة.
12-مقاومة متغيرة.
13-الجزء الدوار.
14-موضع لأنابيب الاختبار.

ويوجد نوعان رئيسيان من أجهزة الطرد المركزية الكهربائية:
1-أجهزة الطرد المركزي الاعتيادي(Ordinary Centrifuge):
وتنقسم إلى نوعين: 
*- أجهزة الطرد المخبرية (Laboratory Centrifuge):
تصل سرعتها من 3 إلى 10 ألاف دورة بالدقيقة.
وتستخدم في فصل مكونات الدم لمعرفة عدد كريات الدم البيضاء والحمراء.وهذا النوع لا يوجد فيه منظم سرعة.
*أجهزة الطرد المركزية هائلة السرعة(Ultra Centrifuge ):
هذه الأجهزة سرعتها عالية تصل إلى 51 ألف دورة بالدقيقة مثل هذه السرعة مكنت العلماء من فصل وبشكل نقي المكونات الدقيقة جدا للخلية.
وتتميز بإمكانية التحكم في درجة حرارة غرفة الدوران وتفريغها من الهواء لتقليل الاحتكاك به للحد من الحرارة الناتجة عن الدوران السريع.
وتتميز بوجود تحكم في سرعة الدوران أثناء التوقف وأنها ثقيلة جدا وبتالي تكون ثابتة ونسبة الارتجاج معدومة تماما.

2-أجهزة الطرد المركزية عالية السرعة والمبردة (Ultra Refrigerated (Centrifuge :
سرعة هذه الأجهزة تتراوح من 50 إلى 75 ألف دورة بالدقيقة وتستعمل لفصل أجزاء دقيقة جدا وكذلك الفصل التدريجي لمكونات العينات ذات الكثافات المتباينة حيث يستعمل سرعات مختلفة وحسب المادة المراد تحليلها.
وتتميز أنها كبيرة الحجم واحتوائها على مفتاح تحكم ومنظم للسرعة ووجود ميزة خاصة حيث أنها تحتوي على جهاز تبريد للمحافظة على درجة حرارة ثابتة للمحلول المراد فصل محتوياته وهذا الجهاز للمحاليل التي تتأثر بالحرارة نتيجة الدوران مثل الدم ، ويوجد في المستشفيات الكبيرة والمختبرات الخاصة.

أنواع الرؤوس الدوارة في أجهزة الطرد المركزي:
1-الرأس المتأرجح Swing Out Head:
وفيه تتخذ أنابيب الطرد المركزي وضعا أفقيا عند الدوران ووضعا رأسيا عند التوقف حيث توضع الأنابيب في رؤوس متصلة مع بعضها البعض بمفاصل متحركة.
2-الرأس الزاوي Angel Head:
وتتخذ الأنابيب زاوية ثابتة عند الدوران وهذا يضمن سرعة دوران أعلى وبتالي يكون الترسيب أسرع نظرا لأن المقاومة الناتجة عن سرعة الدوران تكون أقل عند استعمال هذا النوع من الرؤوس.
3-الرأس العمودي Vertical Head:
حيث تكون أنابيب الطرد المركزية دائما في وضع رأسي أو عمودي سواء عند الدوران أو التوقف.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ دكتور يوسف .

تحية طيبة .

اهلا وسهلا بك ونرحب بك بأنظمامك الينا ونتمى ان تكون صديق دائم .

ونثمن تفاعلك في الموضوع والأضافة اليه .

نترقب جديدك ,

جزاك الله خيرا ورمضان كريم .

البغدادي


----------



## ARRADJ ZAKI (1 يناير 2013)

اريد معلومات على عمل الالة:81:


----------

